# vitamin C and magnesium?



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, I have had IBS for about 3 years now and my symptoms vary. I have had no problems for about 3 months but now it's back in the IBS-C form. I'm constipated, bloated, achy and rumbly. All v depressing. I go after about 4 or 5 days of taking laxatives, only for it to start up the next day!!!! Anyway, just been reading up on the benefits of a vitamin c/magnesium combo. Thinking gonna go out and get some to try tomo (anything worth a go) anyone tried it??? Please tell me good effects!!! I need some hope right now!! Thanks.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Lauzy,Sorry to hear your symptoms are playing up. I actually found magnesium really beneficial, just make sure there's no calcium in it because it constipates. Start of around 250 mg at night and you can increase up to about 750mg. You'll know you've taken too much if you have diarrhoea. Vitamin C is renouned for its laxative effects, I usually take around 1000 mg but you can take up to 1500 mg and also really good for warding off colds!Hope you have some relief!Em


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for your advice Em, I'm off to get them this evening to try!!! Just hope they don't upset my tum cuz I get so much bloating, rumbling and wind-my tum is sensitive to everything!!! But constipation is the most uncomfortable symptom at mo so it def worth a go!! x


----------



## bsondreal (Feb 28, 2010)

em_t said:


> Hey Lauzy,Sorry to hear your symptoms are playing up. I actually found magnesium really beneficial, just make sure there's no calcium in it because it constipates. Start of around 250 mg at night and you can increase up to about 750mg. You'll know you've taken too much if you have diarrhoea. Vitamin C is renouned for its laxative effects, I usually take around 1000 mg but you can take up to 1500 mg and also really good for warding off colds!Hope you have some relief!Em


Lauzy, thank you for asking this question--I've actually been wondering about this too. After years of trying various dietary changes, supplements, & meds, I recently came across a seemingly "wonder" combo of 800 mg magnesium, 1 cap of Miralax and 3 digestive enzymes over the course of a day. But a few weeks back, the combo stopped working. I'm not sure if it's just the cyclical phenomenon that some people seem to experience (their bodies adjust to what they're taking and they have to rotate to something else) or if I've been overdoing the magnesium, or if I need to incorporate Vit C into the mix... Em, how long has the mag/Vit. C been working for you? Is it consistent or does it sometimes stop working and, if so, any thoughts on how to adjust accordingly?Thank you both & Lauzy, best of luck w/ this--magnesium can be a great solution!


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Will keep you posted on my situation and let you know if it works! Taken 500mg this morn of vit C. Will take 100mg vit C tonight and 350mg of magnesium and let you know the effects! If they not working I'm starting on the senekot...it always gets to work eventually....good luck on your new trials...


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Good news so far!!! I have felt fab today!!! Back to my normal self-not all rumbly and uncomfortable-that I think is predominantly due to me taking out the fibre that I had added to my diet to get things moving!! It actually had the adverse effect...bloating, wind, etc. Anyway, I'm hoping it is due to my new Vit C/mag combo, I have had a BM!!! A proper one...a NORMAL one!!! At the time of day that I always normally go when not suffering with my IBS-about 5pm after work!! So feeling pretty chuffed right now!! Hoping it continues. Now my bloating, rumbly, wind normally comes on in the eve so will if that happens again tonight, if it does not then it is perfect!!!I'm taking vit c/magIntestaid with every mealAnd I have cut out most of my fibre.Dunno if this will help anyone and ob. it early days with me but I'm feeling hopeful!!! Hope this is of some use to someone! x


----------



## bsondreal (Feb 28, 2010)

Lauzy said:


> Good news so far!!! I have felt fab today!!! Back to my normal self-not all rumbly and uncomfortable-that I think is predominantly due to me taking out the fibre that I had added to my diet to get things moving!! It actually had the adverse effect...bloating, wind, etc. Anyway, I'm hoping it is due to my new Vit C/mag combo, I have had a BM!!! A proper one...a NORMAL one!!! At the time of day that I always normally go when not suffering with my IBS-about 5pm after work!! So feeling pretty chuffed right now!! Hoping it continues. Now my bloating, rumbly, wind normally comes on in the eve so will if that happens again tonight, if it does not then it is perfect!!!I'm taking vit c/magIntestaid with every mealAnd I have cut out most of my fibre.Dunno if this will help anyone and ob. it early days with me but I'm feeling hopeful!!! Hope this is of some use to someone! x


Lauzy that's great news!! I'm so glad that this is working for you--it's not an easy process, but when you figure out something that works for you it feels fantastic.I also have happy news to report: I think I found the culprit of my sudden bad bout--alcohol. Which stinks b/c that means limiting my drinks to about 1/week, but if it helps keep things going, that's sooooooo worth it!Glad this is looking like a solution for you & all the best with your new-found normalcy!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been using magnesium and vitamin C and zelnorm for years and have had good luck most of the time. It's hard to get that balance of the right dose of magnesium. Too much=diarrhea Too little=no bm It's weird.


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, so much for that working! 2 days and no BM and am the size of a house!!! Really want to go! HAve the usual symptoms with it; bloating, wind, rumbling. As alwys I'm back to baggy tops which gets me down. Took senekot last night but nothing budged. Taken it tonight too so am keeping my fingers crossed and just waiting for this episode to pass! Rubbish.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey I took magnesium and Vitamin C for about 3 months but stopped working after that, but worked great when it did. Unfortunately I think the body just gets used to whatever you're taking after a while and the cycle begins. Best thing about the magnesium is it stopped all my migraines for 3 months! The Vitamin C was great but did make me gassy but that's probably because I took the effervescent tablets!


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

;


----------

